# Dust collection HAS evolved.



## Alexandre (May 26, 2012)

From:









To:









And even to this:









Dust collection HAS evolved.

Comments and any chit chat welcome below!!!


----------



## MonteCristo (May 29, 2012)

You`ll still need a broom !


----------



## Alexandre (May 26, 2012)

And a shop vac… Unless you have the smart


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

If I had the space I would prefer the bag house.

As it is I have a cyclone with a pleated filter and the 
filter clogs faster than I expected. My preference would
be to vent the thing outside into a bag series.

That said, the cyclone takes up far less floor space (though
it is 8 feet tall) than the awkward roll-around bag model
I had before which was made more awkward with a cyclone
separator lid. The cyclone is a really great solution 
but the small pleated filters primary advantages are low
cost and being small, not performance.


----------



## Alexandre (May 26, 2012)

Why would you want a bag house?
What cyclone do you have?
Probably the drum is full, 
You'll probably need a HAZMAT suit and full face respirator to change those baghouse filters


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

I have the super dust gorilla and am thinking of how I can rework it to have 2 filters instaed of just one. Otherwise a great system


----------



## Alexandre (May 26, 2012)

Cool! Why not do a review


----------



## Alexandre (May 26, 2012)

But it's amazing how much the dust collectors have evolved… And they are ALL 2 hp!


----------



## LexWoodWorks (Apr 26, 2012)

I would think the bag house located in a outside room where the "clean" air is not recirculated into the shop would be the best.


----------



## 47phord (Apr 10, 2012)

Now if they can just evolve the price to where I could afford one…


----------



## jmos (Nov 30, 2011)

You can get a lot that are over 2hp, including from Oneida. 2hp does seems to be a popular price point. I recently bought a 5hp Clearvue; I'll post more once I get some shop time and actually get it installed and piped up.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

I need dust collection … maybe next year or maybe for Christmas!


----------

